# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  ArcheBuddy Plugin - Auto Farm fully AFK earn 100++ Gold per Hour

## Slangin_Games

No longer selling - price of low duration crops has gone too low on popular auction clusters. Closing sales for a while, will possibly open again in the future

----------


## Slangin_Games

online now, just sold a few.

----------


## Slangin_Games

illegal farming plugin I also wrote, not being sold atm

----------


## Chong541

Sent money, logs off skype. Waiting to hear back until then I would be careful

EDIT: was a misunderstanding. Slangin and I are cool now. He is a legit seller who I trust.

----------


## Ligerr

The OP offered to buy my friend an archebuddy key and after he was paid to do so, he logged off immediately. Wouldn't trust atm...

----------

